
Johnson wins sweeping mandate, as Corbyn’s ‘radical’ agenda fails to win votes - nailer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/boris-johnson-wins-sweeping-mandate-as-jeremy-corbyns-radical-agenda-fails-to-win-votes-even-from-his-traditional-base/2019/12/13/00dcac5a-17af-11ea-80d6-d0ca7007273f_story.html
======
waterpigcow
the framing of this headline is ridiculous. corbyn's characterization as a
"radical" is contradicted by this own article, which claims he wants to re-
nationalize utilities. is nationalization of water really "left-wing"? is the
us left wing for having a national mail service? his characterization as
unpopular also seems mystifying to me, the article says that under his
leadership membership in labour has increased.

